# super cool pic from yesterday



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

wicked cool pic.

caught that one right in time.

camoham


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That is a cool pic


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*very nice,*

*very cool !!*

also, the only things moving are cams-strings, and arrow !!


----------



## copperdoc1 (Mar 30, 2008)

That cat is rock solid! Cool pic! :darkbeer:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Sweet!!! Now, did that one hit the X? :wink:


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Great pic BOWGOD


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Cool picture BG!


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Cool pic and great shirt! My favorite band of all time!:thumbs_up


----------



## Big Ben 75 (Apr 14, 2009)

cool pic :thumbs_up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool pic BOWGOD!! And you're pretty solid with the form man. :thumb:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

YankeeRebel said:


> Cool pic BOWGOD!! And you're pretty solid with the form man. :thumb:


Thanks The pic was just freak occurance. The girl who was photographing is legally blind. she can see enough to get around fine, but she don't see detail well at all. It is my sister in law. she likes to go to shoots with us and just take pictures all day. We have hundreds of pics of us shooting, that is the first one that she actually caught the arrow in.


----------

